# "eat right for your type"



## Missgrl (Nov 18, 2001)

Anyone ever heard of this book "eat right for your type" by Peter D'Adamo?

It's about eating foods according to your blood type?


----------



## Elphaba (Nov 19, 2001)

I read it. As a book store employee, you see all the trends in diet books come and go, and frankly I make fun of a LOT of people who buy them.
That said, I was pleasantly surprised at how rational this book was. The author is a naturopath, as was his father.
My husband and I are both type A blood, so we are supposed to be vegetarians, vegans really. I even tried implementing the plan, but it is too damn hard when you are both not fully committed.
I was able to get rid of dairy products, for the most part, and upped our fish consumption, but other than that we gave up.
I guess we are not ready for change yet.


----------



## Dot.mom (Nov 28, 2001)

Out of curiosity, I'm O+, what should I be eating????


----------



## Rainbow (Nov 19, 2001)

My sil swears by this diet,she loves it and follows it faithfully(and looks great too! Sigh.)I've read it,but there are so many things you can and can't eat that I find it too difficult to follow.You can get these little cards at the health food store that have a list of what foods you should eat.I'm not good at plans like these!!Are there any east diets to follow?I get overwhelmed by too many instructions!


----------



## Elphaba (Nov 19, 2001)

the type O people are the big meat eaters.


----------



## redheadmama (Nov 21, 2001)

I read this book with interest, because I am a type A and since birth have not been able to deal with dairy products, beef and several other foods. I have always felt better on tofu and less meat. Interestingly, dh feels really "well" when he eats meat regularly (although he wants to be more vegetarian)...turns out he is a type O. Hmmmm. For me, then, there is a lot of inherent truth to this guy's theory. And it made sense to me as well, although you're right, there are a lot of "don'ts" which makes it hard to follow to the letter.


----------



## Dot.mom (Nov 28, 2001)

meateaters????????????????? YYEEEEEEEHAAAAHHHH!!!!!!!!!! I'm buying the book!


----------



## glad2bemama (Jan 12, 2002)

I have friends that follow this book religiously, but it hasn't really made much of a difference in their health.

I have to say, i have pretty much always been a vegetarian, since I was a child. I always hated meat and I am blood type O.

My sister on the other hand, loves, loves, loves meat and has since childhood and she is blood type A.

I don't know. I think that there are more sensible plans out there.

Just my two cents--
but for the record, I think whatever way of eating that works for the indiviual is the best way. Providing it's not chocolate all day long--
wouldn't that be great, though? If they discovered that eating lots of chocolate was how we were all supposed to live? Yummy!!!


----------



## bebe luna (Nov 20, 2001)

I never tried this diet, but did try one called "the Body Type Diet" by Dr. Abravonal (sp?)
It had 4 "body types" based on glands- the A type for adrenal, the G type for gonad, the P type for pituitary, and the T type for thyroid.
It also had exercise suggestions for each type.
I felt really good when I followed the plan. Friends of mine lost weight they needed to lose while on it.
It's pretty basic and very health-minded.
I found the theories interesting. It's worth reading the book.


----------



## Missgrl (Nov 18, 2001)

Thanks all.....

Well i don't consider the "eat right for your typy" book a "diet" so to speak. I think it's more of a way of life.

It goes beyond just what foods certain blood types should...it goes into the history of why blood changed and how that relates to the food you should eat, your immune system, and just common traits that certain blood types seem to share.
It was very interesting reading it and saying to myself "so that's why i'm like this."

Funny though I've been interested in vegetarianism (is that a word?) for several years now but never took the plundge and my dh is a total carnivore and never thought about going veggie. NOw we read this book and discover why. I"m a type A and dh is type O!

This is fun talking about this!!!


----------



## Rainbow (Nov 19, 2001)

I found that too,Mssgrl when I read it-alot of "oh,yeah thats me.." but did you find any easy way to follow it (or maybe your better at instructions then me!!).Have you read the other one's yet?The live right for your blood type,and the other ones by the same guy?


----------



## Missgrl (Nov 18, 2001)

No i haven't read the live right one. I do have the "cook right for your type" though and that is helpful.

I think i'm lucky. I've always been good at moderation and self control. So i just read what he says....take it for what it's worth and try to follow it the best i can. I've never had to struggle with weight or anything so i feel very fortunate about that.

This first week has been easy but i can see it getting harder by the day! I had a piece of bacon this morning that i felt pretty bad about afterward. And i can't get the urge out to go get some fried chicken!!!! And i usually don't like fried chicken......LOL

Anyway....i'm going to go check out those other books you mentioned. I love learning about how i can improve my life and my health!!!!


----------



## lisamarie (Nov 19, 2001)

Missgrl~

I've had this book for a few years now and love it. I found it so interesting~I'm A+ and found that the foods I love (i.e. peanut butter), is a food that is good for me to eat! YEAH







And the foods I've never cared for, or that make me feel ill





















(i.e., pork & red meat)~are foods that I should avoid!

And I agree, its not a "DIET" book, but more about a lifestyle of eating.









Warmly~

Lisa


----------



## glad2bemama (Jan 12, 2002)

I am sorry to be difficult. I really don't mean to be. But has anyone else had the experience that I have had?

I am an O+-- supposed to be a carnivore and avoid dairy and wheat. Well, I have always hated meat and feel terrible when I eat it-- physically and psychologically, with the exception of some fish. And I have no trouble with dairy or wheat.

My sister on the other hand, as I have already mentioned, is an A and has always loved meat. Plus, she is the one allergic to peanuts, dairy and wheat.

Are we just the difficult exception to the rule?

I love to eat mostly vegetarian. am i just trying to defend my stand? Oh, I hope not. Anyone else out there?


----------



## DebraBaker (Jan 9, 2002)

I'm O+ and am veggie.

I don't want to eat meat because it makes me feel nasty and heavy.

I feel good when I eat a balanced diet of moderation.

What makes me feel really bad is eating a lot of either refined sugar or fatty meaty foods (something I haven eaten for years)

DH is o+, too but he eats differently from me. He's a different body type (very frustrating) tall, thin, eats a lot of artery clogging meat and loads of sugery foods.

I find eating a generally vegetarian diet with moderate amount of dairy (no milk but some cheese) and a bit of fish now and again is the best route for me.

DB


----------



## moremilkmama (Jan 10, 2002)

Glad2Bmama and DB,

I'm in the same boat as you. O+ and haven't eaten meat for years. A few years ago I attempted to eat some turkey for Thanksgiving because it was upsetting my Grandparents that I wasn't eating any and it made me very sick and had to miss out on my beloved pumpkin pie I felt so ill. My mom had this book sitting around her house so I read it while we were visiting but it said I should eat things I hate and not to eat what I love so just put it back on the bookshelf and never gave it a second thought until I saw this post.

Going to stick to what I know it good for me - eating veggie


----------



## mommynay-nay (Nov 20, 2001)

Another O+ here and vegetarian for 15 years. I'm so glad to hear of the other veggie O types' experiences. I also read this book last year after hearing it hyped on these boards. I was skeptical, but I did opt to eat some chicken (free range) to see how I would do and I felt so bizarre, both physically and emotionally after I ate it that it reaffirmed my commitment to vegetarianism. My dh is one who seems to benefit from small amounts of fish or chicken and he is type A. I've been far healthier as a vegetarian than I ever was when I was eating meat. Eating a well-balanced and varied vegetarian diet with small amounts of dairy suits me.

One of the issues brought up last year in the blood type discussion was that some women who had been vegetarian for several years craved meat during pregnancy and that's when they made the switch back or had been fatigued or in ill health for quite some time and eliminating wheat gluten and adding animal protein seemed to help. I have never craved meat since I became a vegetarian and am quite healthy, so I don't know. Apparently this method works very well for some people. As for me I'll remain a happy "O" vegetarian.


----------



## Rainbow (Nov 19, 2001)

ok,but I think for the people who DO use it and it works for them GREAT!I dont think it's fair to make it sound dumb to them.


----------



## glad2bemama (Jan 12, 2002)

Oh, no. I don't think that the people who follow it and it works for them are " dumb ".

I just wondered if other people who were my blood type felt better as a vegetarian, also.

It seems to me that if you are eating a healthy, well balanced organic diet, then whatever makes you feel best is the way to go!

Eating meat is fine for some people and not for others. We are all individuals!


----------



## mommynay-nay (Nov 20, 2001)

I certainly didn't mean to imply that anyone was dumb to follow this diet. I simply am skeptical of generalizing it across the board. There are so many ways to live and to be out there. We should each find the one that resonates the most with our desired lifestyle.


----------



## moremilkmama (Jan 10, 2002)

I also never meant to imply anyone was dumb to follow the advice in this book and in fact that thought never crossed my mind. Was just commenting that the advice didn't seem to match my eating choices but if it works for others and makes them feel good then that's great. With respect, MMM


----------



## swcolors (Nov 14, 2002)

I know this thread ended a while ago, but I just wanted to add for anybody that's interested in D'Adamo's ER4YT books, that he's coming out with a new book in March 2003 about EAting Right 4 Your Baby - fertility, pregnancy, and nursing!









I'm an A+ (DH is too so meal planning is easy  and we've been working on incorporating the "A" lifestyle into our daily habits for the past two years. We've found it's better to ease into it and enjoy the changes rather than jump into it - today we have more energy and get fewer colds/flus, etc than we did previously so it's been a big plus for us. We also naturally fell into "A" type sports and fitness so that's worked out pretty well too. Just a helpful note for some of you who mentioned that you're "O" vegetarians and "A" meat-eaters -- D'Adamo has been looking more and more into 'sub-types' as well as 'secreter' status which can greatly affect you individually - so if you were interested in it further you might want to look into the secreter testing (mailaway lab is in NC) and/or the sub-typing (I think the bloodbank in WA does this?)

Anyway, one final note - and this has nothing to do with D'Adamo's work, but.... the way I became interested in the blood-type lifestyle was while living in Japan. Since the 70's, blood-type "personality" factors have intrigued much of the Japanese population. So much to the extent that it's often noted on resumes, business cards, tv programs, cartoons, marriage arrangements, etc. Pretty interesting


----------



## guestmama9924 (Mar 16, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by shoshanna's mom_
*the type O people are the big meat eaters.*
Dang....I am a total vegetarian! Is that why I am so cranky, cuz of my blood and all?







:


----------



## boycrazy (Feb 13, 2004)

My mom is doing this right now.


----------



## seren (Jul 11, 2003)

I'm AB+ what should I be eating?


----------



## mamatoady (Mar 16, 2004)

if that's a diet book, i'm automatically NOT a fan, I don't believe in diets. But, if it's a guide for health, then, hey...maybe there's something to it.


----------

